# wheel sealant



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking for recommendations on wheel sealants, painted and clear coat surface. looking for maximum durability for the most cost effective way.
Dont mind layering on first application, ideally dont want to buy a huge quantity as will only use for 1 set of wheels

thanks


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Check out TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal, easy to use and works a treat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I've used these:

Gtechniq C5 is fantastic. Still beading on my wheels after 13 months!

Angelwax Wheel Sealant is pretty good too.

Bouncers Wheel Sealant was decent stuff. Is it still made?

Chemical Guys Wheel Gard gives a bright look but doesn't last very long (old version in white pot.)

Re-jex is very good indeed. Sad I know, but I coated my trays for the oven in it to stop burnt food sticking to them. This stuff easily withstands 220 C.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its a shame Planet polish wheelseal and shine isnt more durable because its the best i`ve used for the price.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

carpro dlux or gtechniq c5


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another for Gtechniq C5.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

race glaze nano wheel seal. 2 layers give 6 months +


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll back my own product as above, use it on all our cars.

250ml will cost you 9.99 and last you years - my own bottle is half full still after 3 years.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

JayMac said:


> Check out TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal, easy to use and works a treat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one too really good
Raceglaze is also a good shot


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

TDG Raspberry wheel seal for me too. So easy to apply.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech C5 all day long, mine lasted 18 months from one application. 

Gonz.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

My vote also would go to Gtechniq, Ive used Carbon Collective, Gyeon And Gtechniq and while there is very little to choose from between them, C5 seems to be lasting and beading better than the other two after 16 months now!


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it easy to apply?


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive had Gyeon rim on my Octavia wheels still going after 18 months and 17k miles makes them a breeze to clean, just top up with Gyeon cure job done.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

For complete ease of use, I use Gyeon Wet Coat. Just spray on clean wheels and jetwash off. A quick coat once a month and job done!


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

scuba-phil said:


> Is it easy to apply?


I'll assume you're talking about G5. 
It's the only wheel sealant I've used so I can't compare it to others but I chose it after reading all the reviews on here, I'm blown away with what it does, and it's almost 12 months since I applied it. I haven't used anything other than a wash mitt and shampoo on my wheels since, and the majority of brake dust comes off just with the power washer.

It's fairly easy to apply, just make sure your wheels are super clean then wiped down with panel wipe or IPA. It's obviously best done with the wheels off and it can be hard to see where you've applied it, somewhere with good lighting would help a lot. I used more product than others seem to but I probably over applied it.

I used the dedicated 'make up' type pads but I found they disintegrated quite quickly and that probably meant I used more product than I needed to, someone recommended cutting a microfiber into small squares and using that. I would definitely try that next time - just throw away the micro fibre after use as the product is supposed to crystallise when it dries.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Likewise with the above. I found it very easy to apply, it spreads very well, a little goes a good way! Also,your buffing to mainly remove any excess product, don't go overboard with the buffing at the end. You just have to ensure the wheels are cleaned and prepped fully. But generally it is a very easy process


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're looking for the ultimate in performance and value, just buy a tin of FK1000p. Big tin, cheap and it will literally last a lifetime. I haven't re-applied it on the Focus' wheels for four years and it's still there. I've had my tin for almost 10 years and have only scratched the surface. I also use it on the Land Cruiser's paint and it's brilliant. You don't hear much about it now but a few years ago it was the sealant of choice. I still think it is, as only expensive coatings outperform it in my opinion.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Ive gone for the Finish Kare 1000p (FK1000P) Lasts about three months apparently going to give it a go at the weekend and Ill let you know my thoughts.

As for long term though when I buy new set of wheels ill be applying Gtechniq as recommended above =)


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Kevlar said:


> Ive had Gyeon rim on my Octavia wheels still going after 18 months and 17k miles makes them a breeze to clean, just top up with Gyeon cure job done.


Exactly the same as me :thumb:

I've tried a few over the years. The basic sealant from Poorboys and AF Mint Rims. Then coatings from CQuk and found Gyeon.

So far I've found Gyeon Rim to be the longest lasting.


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gtechniq C5 is the best, it's all I use now and also recommend to my customers.

It's the only thing that lasted well after lots of high temp track day braking along with some spirited driving at other times, and the Ferodo DS2500 pads I use give out tremendous amounts of brake dust.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've put DLUX on my own car, 6 months in going strong.

The FK1000P that I put on my Mum's car in October is also hanging in there.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Minimiller said:


> Ive gone for the Finish Kare 1000p (FK1000P) Lasts about three months apparently going to give it a go at the weekend and Ill let you know my thoughts.
> 
> As for long term though when I buy new set of wheels ill be applying Gtechniq as recommended above =)


If you have time strongly recommend two coats of 1000P over just one.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I've just got myself a tin of FK1000p specifically for the wheels I've recently had restored. As the wheels won't be back on the car for several weeks I'll have time to put two coats on to preserve their as new look


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Peirre said:


> I've just got myself a tin of FK1000p specifically for the wheels I've recently had restored. As the wheels won't be back on the car for several weeks I'll have time to put two coats on to preserve their as new look


Were the wheels painted? If so, how long ago?
Reason I ask is that the usual recommendation is to wait at least 4 weeks after new paint is applied so that all solvents can evaporate before waxing


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

The wheels where refurbished around 4 weeks ago by metal magic 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388358
And have been in storage since.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Peirre said:


> The wheels where refurbished around 4 weeks ago by metal magic
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388358
> And have been in storage since.


If they are off the car I'd be looking at one of the coatings (C5, Gyeon Rim, DLUX etc).

The difficulties when applying a coating is usually making sure the wheel is really clean before application, and keeping the wheel dry during the curing. On newly refurbished wheels that are off the car this won't be a problem.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sim said:


> If they are off the car I'd be looking at one of the coatings (C5, Gyeon Rim, DLUX etc).
> 
> The difficulties when applying a coating is usually making sure the wheel is really clean before application, and keeping the wheel dry during the curing. On newly refurbished wheels that are off the car this won't be a problem.


Agreed, if they're off the car and clean, you're definitely best off with a coating. Even though you've just got them back, I'd still wipe down with panel wipe to ensure they're completely grease free (even fingerprints will hinder the bonding of the coating).


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Well to keep everyone up to date, a mate is a pro detailer. Yesterday he coated the wheels for in the Koch chemie nano coating. So hopefully I'll see 18 months protection from them. 

Thank you to everyone for you comments


----------

